# MAC Glimmer Shimmer for airbrush?



## Rubiez (Mar 22, 2011)

I know it's not meant for airbrush, but I'm wondering if the liquid consistency would work well for airbrush? Has anyone tried this or have any thoughts on whether or not it'll work? I'm leery of it as the g/s tends to have glitter particles in them that might clog...but then again, the luminizers in normal airbrush makeup have them too, yes?

  	If not, would I be able to thin it out with a similar base? Yet...the problem with this is diluting the color...

  	I am trying to round up some money/or swap for a starter system, currently looking at the Dinair one so this is the specific system that I would be using it with.


----------



## LC (Mar 22, 2011)

glimmer shimmers are way to thick to run through an airbrush. you'll have to find out if glimmer shimmers are silicone based, or water based (or perhaps something different), then use the corresponding thinner to dilute it. It's really important though to not mix something that's silicone based with something that has a different base, as they can react together and leave a gummy finish in your airbrush gun and clog it up.


----------

